# Selektivität Leitungsschutzschalter 10A B Schmelzsicherung 16A gG



## jmagica (29 Mai 2015)

Hallo Freunde der Elektronen,

in meinem Mietshaus ist der Verteilerkasten für den Keller hinter verschlossener Tür, zu der nur die Hausverwaltung Zugang hat. Ich habe in meiner Miniwerkstatt im Keller schon mal versehentlich einen Kurzschluss verursacht und musste dann tagelang warten, bis die Hausverwaltung kam, um die doofe Schmelzsicherung auszutauschen (16A). Ich möchte mich gerne davon unabhängig machen, und dachte mir, ich schalte einen LSS davor. Habe mir also einen LSS 10A mit B-Charakteristik geholt und das ganze mal in der Wohnung (da habe ich Zugang zu den 16A Schmelzsicherungen) getestet. Überraschenderweise haben beide Sicherungen ausgelöst, was ich mir nur so erklären kann, dass beim Abschalten noch ein Spannungsbogen auftrat, der dann die zweite Sicherung abschaltete. Zum einen frage ich mich, warum das so ist, dazu habe ich mal die Charakteristik-Linien von Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmelzsicherung und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitungsschutzschalter) übereinandergelegt:



Eigentlich hätte ich deshalb gedacht, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass beide auslösen, sehr gering ist, aber so ist es wohl mit Theorie und Praxis. Zum anderen wollte ich fragen, ob jemand einen Tipp für mich hat, was für einen LSS ich nehmen könnte, der zuverlässig vor der Schmelzsicherung auslöst?

Danke!


----------



## holgermaik (29 Mai 2015)

Hallo jmagica

Wie schnell ein LSS auslöst bzw. eine Sicherung abschmilzt hängt hauptsächlich vom Schleifenwiderstand deines Stromkreises ab. Ist dieser sehr klein (Weil nahe am Trafo oder kurze Leitungen) kann durchaus ein Kurzschlussstrom von mehreren tausend Ampere auftreten.
Ich kann dir nur raten, lass die Finger davon wenn du Laie bist!
Ansonsten sprich doch mal mit der Hausverwaltung und der Elektro Firma deines Vertrauens. Bei einer 16AgG ist bestimmt was zu machen. evt. eine kleine Unterverteilung mit FI und B10 Automaten und dann sowas oder ähnlich. Je nachdem wieviel Leistung du benötigtst.
http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=101...26782519998&&gclid=CIrgype35sUCFUzLtAodIBIAQA
Holger


----------



## volker (29 Mai 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann müssen Räume mit Sicherungskästen frei zugänglich sein.


----------



## knabi (29 Mai 2015)

Um da wirlkich Selektivität reinzubringen, mußt Du mindestens 2 Stromstufen heruntergehen, bei einer 16A Schmelzsicherung wäre das also ein Leitungsschutzschalter mit 6A - damit kann man aber kaum noch etwas anfangen, der löst wahrscheinlich schon beim Einschalten einer größeren Bohrmaschine aus.
Die zweite Frage wäre die rechtliche - ist es Dir gestattet, den Strom im Keller "anzuzapfen"? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist das keine Sicherung aus Deinem Wohnungsverteiler, sondern ein Stromkreis der allgemeine Stromversorgung für die Gemeinschaftsräume - mal einen Blick in den Mietvertrag werfen, das gibt oft Probleme!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jmagica (29 Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antworten! Die Option mit einem 6A LSS hatte ich auch  schon überlegt, zumal ich zuerst versucht hatte, mit Überlast die  Sicherung auszulösen. Dabei habe ich für kurze Zeit (< 1 Min.) einen  Wasserkocher (bei dem habe ich schon 8 A gemessen), einen Staubsauger  und eine Brotschneidemaschine laufen lassen, ohne Wirkung. Das hat mich  schon gewundert, denn das müssen auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr als 10 A  sein. Wenn die termischen Anteile des LSS also so langsam auslösen, habe  ich vielleicht gute Chancen, dass ein 6 A LSS genau das richtige ist,  zumal ich meine Heimwerkergeräte im Keller selten lange laufen lasse. 

Habe  auch noch mal in meinen Mietvertrag geschaut, da steht etwas von  "baulichen Veränderungen", die Zustimmung des Vermieters erfordern. Naja, lässt sich ja alles rückgängig machen.  Es ist auch so dass mein Kellerraum tatsächlich eine eigene Sicherung am  Verteiler hat (das weiß ich von dem Kurzschluss damals), so dass der  verbrauchte Strom nicht der "Allgemeinheit" sondern mir zugerechnet  wird. Ansonsten hätten bei dem Kurzschluss damals ja auch andere Mieter  gemeckert.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Mai 2015)

Eine thermische Selektivität ist gegeben, aber keine Kurzschluss Selektivität.

Nehm doch ein 10A GG Schmelzsicherung, dann bist du auch kurzschlussselektiv.

Bram


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Mai 2015)

Wenn das ganze von deinem Zähler kommt, ist dort noch mal eine Sicherung ? Wenn ja, ist die 16A vor deinem Keller überhaupt nötig und warum ist der Kasten unter Verschluss ?


----------



## jmagica (30 Mai 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Nehm doch ein 10A GG Schmelzsicherung, dann bist du auch kurzschlussselektiv.


Hm, nicht meine Lieblingsoption, aber danke für den Tipp.



Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze von deinem Zähler kommt, ist dort noch mal eine Sicherung ? Wenn ja, ist die 16A vor deinem Keller überhaupt nötig und warum ist der Kasten unter Verschluss ?



Ja, in dem Raum (wo auch der Stromzähler ist) ist auch ein Verteiler mit mehreren Sicherungen (u. a. die von meinem Keller). Tja, wenn ich wüsste, warum der abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Mai 2015)

Ich denke mal die Zuleitung zu vergrößern um dir etwas mehr Luft zu verschaffen ist keine Option oder ?


----------



## hucki (30 Mai 2015)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Zuleitung zu vergrößern um dir etwas mehr Luft zu verschaffen ist keine Option oder ?





jmagica schrieb:


> in meinem Mietshaus ist der Verteilerkasten für den Keller hinter verschlossener Tür, zu der nur die Hausverwaltung Zugang hat.


Vlt. findet er ja einen Frauenarzt, der die neue Leitung durch's Schlüsselloch verlegen kann?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Mai 2015)

Ich hatte gedacht das sowas nach Rücksprache (dann hat er ja Zugang) erfolgt wäre klar [emoji16]


----------



## jmagica (12 Juni 2015)

Habe mir jetzt zwei 6A LSS gekauft, in der Hoffnung, dass die im Falle eines Kurzschlusses früher auslösen - Fehlanzeige. Tja, da ich nun einen 10A LSS und zwei 6A LSS hatte (Rückgabe nicht möglich), habe ich sie kurzerhand in Reihe geschaltet und - siehe da - sie lösen vor der Schmelzsicherung aus (3 Mal getestet). So habe ich sie jetzt im Keller installiert. 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Juni 2015)

Es lösen immer beide LSS gemeinsam aus?


----------



## jmagica (13 Juni 2015)

Es sind drei  und ja, sie lösen alle gemeinsam aus. Ich hatte auch versucht, nur die zwei 6 A LSS in Reihe zu schalten, da löste die Schmelzsicherung wieder mit aus.


----------



## holgermaik (14 Juni 2015)

Ich freue mich zu lesen, dass du noch lebst
Da dies ein öffentliches Forum ist kann ich allen lesenden nur abraten von solchen Experimenten.
*Strom ist gefährlich!*
Hier mal ein Link zur Kurzschlussselektivität ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/CATALOGS/HPL/HPL0212/DE/HPL0212_135_de.pdf
Um dies zu beurteilen, müsste dein Kurzschlussstrom erst mal ermittelt werden.
Außerdem rate ich dringend zu einem FI im Bastelkeller.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## jmagica (14 Juni 2015)

Danke, die Freude ist ganz meinerseits!  Im Ernst, mir ist klar, dass ihr hier vom DAU ausgehen müsst. Zur Beruhigung: ich habe nicht zwei Drähte von Hand in die Steckdose gesteckt, um den Kurzschluss zu schalten, sondern mir einen Schalter dafür gebaut:



Nehme gerne Vorschläge zur Verbesserung dafür an.

Zum FI: tja, die ganze Wohnung ist ohne FI, ist schon klar, dass das kein Wunschzustand ist, aber so wurde sie uns übergeben. Danke auch für den Link zur Selektivität, sehr informativ!


----------



## Ottmar (14 Juni 2015)

Hi!

Also ich kann mich "Holgermaik" nur anschliessen.

Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung mit welchen Energien du da umgehst und was für eine Bombe du da in deiner Hand hälst.

Bitte wende dich in solchen Fragen zukünftig an einen Elektrofachbetrieb. Du machst dich strafbar wenn du es nicht tust und solltest auch an die Menschen und Kinder in deiner Umgebung denken.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## jmagica (15 Juni 2015)

Ich danke euch für die mahnenden Worte. Ich denke, dass ich das Risiko hier unter Kontrolle habe, lasse mich aber gerne unter Benennung der konkreten Risiken eines Besseren belehren.

Ansonsten wollte ich noch eine kurze Anekdote zum besten geben:

Gestern hat mich meine LSS-Reihung davor bewahrt, dass die Schmelzsicherung hinter der verschlossen Tür durchschmort. Ich wollte die Sekundär-Spannung an einem Ringkerntrafo messen und habe dabei dummerweise zuerst das Multimeter angeschlossen und anschließend die Primärseite eingesteckt. Dabei bin ich wohl Opfer des Rush-Effekts geworden und die LSS haben ausgelöst. Ich habe das dann nochmal im Versuch verifiziert, tatsächlich haben die LSS nicht jedes Mal ausgelöst. 

So, und jetzt dürft ihr mir noch mal ordentlich auf die Finger hauen. :sm10:


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juni 2015)

jmagica schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Sekundär-Spannung an einem Ringkerntrafo messen und habe dabei dummerweise zuerst das Multimeter angeschlossen und anschließend die Primärseite eingesteckt. Dabei bin ich wohl Opfer des Rush-Effekts geworden


Was hat das "_dummerweise zuerst das Multimeter angeschlossen_" mit dem Rush-Effekt zu tun??? 

:sm10::sm10::sm10:



Harald


----------



## jmagica (15 Juni 2015)

Was soll ich sagen, ohne das vorher angeschlossene Multimeter tritt es nicht auf... Zufall?

*edit*
Nach etwas Recherche und einem weiteren Versuch kann ich mir die Frage auch selbst beantworten: ja, Zufall. Es ist auch die Frage, ob die Schmelzsicherung ausgelöst hätte, wenn die LSS nicht davor gewesen wären. Wie dem auch sei, ich werte es erst mal als Erfolg.


----------



## Morymmus (16 Juni 2015)

Auch von mir ein "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" das Du diese Experimente bisher so unbeschadet überstanden hast, ABER: Was Du da vor hast ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fall für ein "Vermietergespräch" - hier geht es um bauliche Maßnahmen - zumindest wenn man das richtig machen will - die der Vermieter durch eine Fachfirma ausführen lassen sollte.

Nur mal so als "Denkanstöße":

- was machst Du, wenn durch Deine Umbauten die Kurzschluss-Auslösung irgendwann gar nicht mehr anspricht und Du nur noch thermischen Schutz hast? Betrachten wir den - zugegebener Maßen - schlimmsten Fall: Ich glaube kaum, das der Vermieter über hierdurch verursachte Brände in der elektrischen Anlage besonders erfreut wäre.
- was machst du, wenn Dein "Kurzschlusschalter" kleben bleibt und die Sicherung - warum auch immer - NICHT abschaltet? (Über die Auswahl der Adernfarben sag ich mal nix... :sm10 Wie holgermaik schon richtig gesagt hat, es können Kurzschlussströme von mehreren hundert bis über tausend Ampere auftreten! 
Falls Du kein Gefühl dafür hast, was so etwas bedeutet, fahr mal zur BG und lass Dir die Videos und Schutzausrüstung zum Thema AuS bzw. HAK-Kurzschluss zeigen.... 
Ich weiß, HAK sind ne andere Hausnummer, dafür sind die Videos umso eindrucksvoller 

Und nur ganz am Rande - wie Du LS in einen Stromkreis einbaust, den du nicht freischalten kannst, weil die Sicherung in einem abgeschlossenen Raum ist möchte ich, glaube ich, gar nicht wissen.

*ALSO: Bitte keine Experimente, wenn Du nicht wirklich ganz genau weißt (fachlich & rechtlich), was Du da tust!*

Was Dein "Trafo-Problem" angeht, das könnte auch am Zeitpunkt des Einsteckens (bezogen auf die Periode der Wechselspannung) liegen.


----------



## jmagica (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo Morymus,

herzlichen Dank auch für deine Denkanstöße. Ich  bin ein Freund des kalkulierbaren Risikos, insofern nehme ich alle  Hinweise durchaus ernst. Ich möchte auch kurz darauf eingehen:

1.  "nur noch thermischer Schutz": mir ist nicht klar, wie das gehen soll.  Du meinst also, sowohl meine in Reihe geschalteten LSS als auch die  Schmelzsicherung hinter der verschlossenen Tür versagen? 
2.  "Kurzschlussschalter": der war doch nur für den Test, der ist jetzt in  einer Kiste und kommt ansonsten nicht zum Einsatz. Aderfarben: ich  wusste dass ihr da noch meckert, wie gesagt, ist nur ein Test-Aufbau.
3.  "Freischalten": Ja, ich kenne die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, und da ist ein  mir zugänglicher Schalter vor der Leitung, den ich bisher nicht erwähnt  hatte. 

Vielleicht mal ein Bild:




Was Strom  vermag ist dank des Informationszeitalters kein Geheimnis mehr, und dann  gibt es da so einen umtriebigen Elektriker in Neuseeland (oder war es  Australien?): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5sgto_2fDo 

Ich  habe mir aber auch eine universitäre Studie darüber zu Gemüte geführt -  sehr informativ!  http://www.ets.uni-duisburg-essen.de/download/public/Gefahren_el_Strom_2010_10_12.pdf

Rechtlich bin ich natürlich in einer Grauzone (was ist eine "bauliche Veränderung"?).

Zum  Trafo: wie gesagt, nach entsprechender Lektüre  (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einschalten_des_Transformators) ist mir  der Sachverhalt sonnenklar, der Zusammenhang zum angeschlossenen  Messgerät war nicht durchdacht.

Freue mich auf weitere Kommentare!


----------



## Morymmus (16 Juni 2015)

Zu 1.) bei der Errichtung elektrischer Anlagen wird u.a. die Schleifenimpedanz ermittelt (von Deiner Messstelle über alle Kabel und Verbindungen bis in den Trafo und zurück), aus diesem Wert ergibt sich der mögliche Kurzschlussstrom. Dieser ist messzechnisch zu ermitteln und zu protokollieren. Dieser Kurzschlussstrom muss so hoch (und die Impedanz damit entsprechend niedrig) sein, das das vorgeschaltete Sicherheitsorgan - in Deinem Fall die LS - sicher in der Kurzschlussabschaltung sind. Für LS mit Charakteristik B ist dies das 3-5fache des Nennstroms - man geht hier vom ungünstigsten aus, also 5*10 A = 50A.
Wenn Du jetzt einen Stromkreis baust, dessen Klemmstellen + Leitungslängen einen Schleifenwiderstand von >= 4,5 Ohm ergeben, so ist die Kurzschlussabschaltung einfach unwirksam. Und 4,5 Ohm ist nicht so wahnsinnig viel. Im Kurzschluss-Fall wird dann die Wand warm (um nicht zu sagen heiß) bis dann irgendwann die Thermische Abschaltung kommt... 
Über-den-Daumen-Wert aus der Praxis für B16: <1 Ohm....
Nur zum Vergleich, korrekt ausgeführte Installationsarbeiten kommen häufig auf 0,2-0,4 Ohm.
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte kann da an Leitungslängen schon einiges zusammenkommen, je nach dem wo der Trafo steht. Und normalerweise hat man nur auf den kleinsten Teil dieser Strecken selber direkten Einfluss.

Ich hoffe mein Einwand ist jetzt etwas klarer.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmagica (17 Juni 2015)

Die Kabellänge zwischen meinem Keller und dem verschlossenen Raum beträgt ca. 10m (sie sind praktisch nebeneinander). Die Schleifenimpedanz sollte also äußerst gering sein. Klar, wer misst, ist schlauer, auf der anderen Seite zeigt die (unfreiwillige und freiwillige) Praxis, dass sowohl Schmelzsicherung als auch LSS im Kurzschlussfall und bei Einschaltspitzen verlässlich auslösen.


----------



## Morymmus (17 Juni 2015)

Wie bereits geschrieben, diese 10m sind der Teil, auf den Du Einfluss nehmen kannst/könntest - für die Schleifenimpedanz zählen aber auch sämtliche Klemmstellen und Leitungen IN der Hauptverteilung, die Zuleitung zum HAK, die NH-Sicherungen, die Leitung vom Haus in die Strasse, die Verbindungsmuffe sowie die Stichleitung vom Trafo und dessen Innenwiderstand  mit! Und da man als Schleife misst sind alle diese Faktoren auf Hin- und Rückweg zu berücksichtigen.

Von daher sind Aussagen über die Schleifenimpedanz ohne Messen wie der berühmte Blick in die Glaskugel ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Juni 2015)

Beim erste Post hat es so gut angefangen. Schön die auslösekarakteristieken übereinander legen.

Aber beim Rest bekomme ich ein bisschen Bauchweh..

kauf dir ein paar 6A oder 10A GL/GG Sicherungen und eine FI.
Gehe auf die Bass weiter.

Bram


----------



## Morymmus (17 Juni 2015)

Noch ein Gedanke:

Nach der üblichen Rechtsauffassung gelten die Vorgaben des VDE als "erprobter Stand der Technik" - d.h. im Klartext: Wenn Du dich nicht an die Vorgaben des VDE hälst kann es passieren, das Du im Schadensfall die Wirksamkeit der Schutzorgane und Sicherheit der von dir erstellten Anlage im Einzelgutachten nachweisen musst...  Und vertrau mir, das willst du nicht wirklich!
Das ist so, als würdest Du bei jedem TÜV-Termin eine vollständige Betriebserlaubnis für jedes im Fahrzeug verbaute Teil beantragen....



> [...] auf der anderen Seite zeigt die (unfreiwillige und freiwillige) Praxis, dass sowohl Schmelzsicherung als auch LSS im Kurzschlussfall und bei Einschaltspitzen verlässlich auslösen.


Neben der Tatsache DAS sie auslösen gibt es auch noch Vorgaben bei der Auslösezeit - das nur am Rande.
Bei einer ordnungsgemäßen Inbetriebnahme kommt die Erprobung NACH dem Messen, und das hat gute Gründe!

@Bram
Ich kann Deine Bauchschmerzen verstehen, denke aber doch mal, das Deine nicht von mir verursacht werden, oder?

Was meist Du mit 





> Gehe auf die Bass weiter


 ?
Dein Vorschlag mit dem RCD ist sicherlich Sinnvoll und unbedingt vorzunehmen, aber dies zieht natürlich weitere Messungen nach sich um die Wirksamkeit dieses Schutzorgans nachzuweisen und zu dokumentieren.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Juni 2015)

> @Bram
> Ich kann Deine Bauchschmerzen verstehen, denke aber doch mal, das Deine nicht von mir verursacht werden, oder?



Nein nein , ich meine was der TE so alles vor hat.

Auf den Basis weiter gehen meine ich , nehme das so als Vorsicherung.
Vielleicht wäre eine Trenntrafo eine noch bessere Wahl.

Bram


----------



## Morymmus (17 Juni 2015)

Ja, du hast Recht, ein Trenntrafo wäre sicherlich eine sinnvolle Sache - leider gibt es die in einer Leistungsklasse das man damit eine (Mini-)Werkstatt betreiben könnte nicht umsonst.
Hier wäre vielleicht ausschlaggebend, ob der im Beitrag #1 erwähnte versehentliche Kurzschluss beim arbeiten MIT oder AN/IN Maschinen aufgetreten ist.
Ich meine beim ersten Fall z.B. mit der Stichsäge versehentlich die eigene Zuleitung anzusägen, mit dem zweiten Fall meine ich z.B. Fehlersuche in bzw. an Maschinen die hierfür mit Netzspannung versorgt werden müssen.
Für letzteres wäre ein Trenntrafo auf jeden Fall die erste Wahl.

Gruß

Christian


----------

